# Revell Announcements Cars/Trucks



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

1/25 '99 SILVERADO CUSTOM PICKP 12/31
1/25 FORD SVT F-150 LIGHTNING 12/31
1/25 '41 CHEVY PICKUP 2N1 4/30
1/25 CHEVY SILVERADO PICKUP 4/30
1/25 CHEVY SSR PICKUP 4/30
1/25 '77 JEEP CJ-7 RENEGADE 2N1 4/30
1/24 PLY AAR CUDA 3/31
1/12 '57 CHEVY HARDTOP 2N1 6/30
1/8 '32 FORD DEUCE HOT ROD 3N1 8/31
*1/25 '49 MER CUSTOM COUPE 2N1 7/31*
1/24 FERRARI SUPER AMERICA 1/31
1/25 '66 CHEVY EL CAMINO 2N1 6/30
*1/25 '55 CHEVY PRO SPORTSMAN 2/28*
1/25 '48 FORD CONVERTIBLE 5/31
1/25 '67 CORVETTE COUPE 2N1 3/31
*1/24 CADILLAC STS-V N/A
125 DODGE CHARGER SRT8 N/A*
1/25 '63 CHEVY IMPALA SS 2N1 1/31
1/24 '70 CHEVELLE 2N1 1/31
1/25 '65CHEVELLE SS 396 Z-16 2N1 5/31
1/25 '69 CAMARO SS 427, 427 L 1/31
1/24 '30 FORD WOODY STREET ROD 6/30
1/25 '64 FAIRLANE THUNDERBOLT 12/31
1/25 AEROVETTE N/A
1/24 '91 PONTIAC FIREBIRD 2N1 N/A
*1/25 '55 CHEVY BEL AIR HARDTOP N/A*
1/24 PRSCHE SLANT NOSE 4/30
1/24 '37 FORD COUPE STREET ROD 7/31
1/24 '69 PONTIAC GTO 2/28
1/25 '58 CHEVY IMPALA 2N1 8/31
1/25 '07 #24 DUPONT, MONT CARLO 8/31
1/25 '07 #48 LOWES, MONTE CARLO 8/31
1/24 '70 BUICK GSX 2N1 N/A
1/24 '69 FORD TALLADEGA 5/31
1/25 '86 MONTE CARLO SS 2N1 3/31
1/25 '87 BUICK, GRAND NATIONALS 5/31
1/25 '29 FORD PICKUP ST ROD 3N1 2/28
1/24 '24 '71 PLY CUDA STREET MA N/A
*1/24 CHRYSLER 300 C HEMI SRT8 4/31
1/24 CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT 6/30*
1/6 Metallic Body Ply 426 Hemi Cuda 3/31
1/6 Metallic Body Ford 427 Wedge 8/31
1/25 The Baron, Limited Edition 2/28
1/25 ZZZZZ-28 Limited Edition 4/30
1/25 '34 FORD STREET ROD 1/31

Lots of re-issues and a nice smattering of new tools. I look forward to a lot of these kits.
Chris


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Why doesn't anyone make a '60 Impala ragtop ? except in diecast?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

^^Chevy made one in 1960, what more do ya want.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just Plain Al said:


> ^^Chevy made one in 1960, what more do ya want.


I HAD that one, wish I had it ( or a reasonable facsimile ) back !!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe that the 1958 Impala kit is a new tool. 
Revell has not had a 1:25 58 Impala kit in the past to my knowledge.

Dave


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

The 1/6 scale 426 hemi is just the engine not a whole cuda ( although a 1/6 scale cuda would be a serious kit! )

BRIAN


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

It appears that the Cadiallc's are the metal bodied tools that they are going to use for plastic. Calling them "Up-Town" series. Not sure if they will have the scissor doors or not.
The 49 ford is a 2 n 1 custom with a chopped top. 
The Dodge Charger SRT-8 is also a diecast to plastic tool. 
The 55 Chevy Hardtop will be a modified tool from their 55 convertible.
The Lindberg/Hawk company plans on doing a lot of re-issueing. It also appears that they are doing a Charger Super-Bee, new version.
Here is the Lindberg/Hawk List:
*LINDBERG/HAWK* 
1/25 Display Case with Chrome Base 
1/25 Display Case with Chrome Base 2-Pack 
’10 Ford Model T, 1/16 
’25 Ford Coupe Tall T S/R, 1/27 
Ford T Pickup Street Rod 
’29 Mercedes Benz SSK Roadster 
’31 Bugatti Royale Victoria 
’32 Ford Closed Cab Pickup Street Rod (Lindberg tool) 
’34 Ford Roadster Pickup Street Rod (Lindberg tool) 
’34 Ford Pickup 3 in 1 (AMT tool) 
’34 Ford Pickup/Stake Truck/Wrecker (AMT tool) 
’35 Auburn Convertible 
’37 Cord Convertible 
’40 Ford Coupe, stock, custom or police 
’48 Lincoln Continental 
’53 Ford Victoria Hardtop 
’53 Ford Convertible 
’53 Ford Convertible Indy Pace Car 
’61 Chevy Impala Convertible 
’64 Dodge 330 
’66 Chevelle Hardtop 
’69 Dodge L-700 Tilt Cab 
’69 Dodge L-700 Tilt Cab with Flatbed Trailer 
AMC Gremlin “Grabber”, 1/20 
’96 Ford Crown Victoria 4 Door Sedan Patrol Car - Georgia 
’96 Ford Crown Victoria 4 Door Sedan Patrol Car - North Carolina 
’96 Ford Crown Victoria 4 Door Sedan Patrol Car - Alabama 
’96 Ford Crown Victoria 4 Door Sedan Patrol Car - California 
’96 Ford Crown Victoria 4 Door Sedan Patrol Car - Tennessee 
’96 Ford Crown Victoria 4 Door Sedan Patrol Car – Generic with several light options 
’97 Ford F-150 Flareside 4X4 Pickup 
’97 Ford F-150 Off-Road 4X4 Pickup 
’97 Dodge Dakota Sport Pickup 
Dodge Dakota Sport Pickup “Raminator” Monster Truck, 1/24 
Chrysler Atlantic Concept Car 
’07 Dodge Charger Super Bee 
Bill “Maverick” Golden “Little Red Wagon” Wheelstander 
Bill “Maverick” Golden ’64 Dodge Super Stocker 
Ranchargers ’64 Dodge Super Stocker 
Color Me Gone ’64 Dodge Super Stocker 
Richard Petty ’64 Plymouth Belvedere 
Motorized Mirrored Turntable, fits 1/32 or 1/43 cars 
’25 Ford Roadster Street Rod, 1/32 
’30 Ford “A” Pickup Street Rod, 1/32 
’32 Ford “B” Roadster, 1/32 
’34 Ford Coupe, 1/32 
’36 Ford Roadster, 1/32 
’40 Ford Convertible, 1/32 
’49 Ford 2 Door Sedan, 1/32 
’24 Ford T “Big Red Rod” Street Rod, 1/8 
’24 Ford Track Nose “Hot Canary T” Street Rod, 1/8 
’24 Ford “Bobtail T” Street Rod, 1/8 
’24 Ford “Tall T” Street Rod with newly tooled coupe body, 1/8 
“Exterminator” Dragster 
Horse Drawn Field Artillery with Horses and 3 Figures, 1/16 
Concord Stage Coach with Horses and 5 Figures, 1/16 
54 Foot Chris Craft “Constellation”, 30 inches long 
40 Foot Chris Craft “Sport Fisherman”, 30 inches long

Chris


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Word is that the Revell AAR 'Cuda will have a new body! 
The 49 Merc sounds like it will be really cool! I'd really like to see pictures of that kit!

Dave


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...Dave Deal's Baron and ZZZ-28? Woo Hoo! I can't wait for those!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Dab, Revell made a 1959 Chev and updated the tool to make a 1960 back when the kits first came out in the earily 1990's. I don't know if you can find one on E-barf or not.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thought I would add the flyer in for you guys:







































Chris


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

superduty455 said:


> 1/25 '99 SILVERADO CUSTOM PICKP 12/31
> 1/25 FORD SVT F-150 LIGHTNING 12/31
> 1/25 '41 CHEVY PICKUP 2N1 4/30
> 1/25 CHEVY SILVERADO PICKUP 4/30
> ...


Am I reading this right, a *1/6* scale Cuda and a Ford car? or just the engine?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the 49 Merc is BAD A$$ ! i remember having an AMT ( i think ) kit when i was a kid . it had an opening trunk with little tools ya could put in it . 
hb


----------

